# Look 585 BB race prior to BB installation?



## kdub21 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello,

I am currently building up a new 585 frame, and is curious to know if the Bottom Bracket needs to be raced/tapped prior to BB installation?

In general, I know that BB racing is common practice, but does the 585 need the race?

TIA


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

do yourself a favor and have the threads chased.

Mine were way f'd up when i got it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*mine were fine...*

The only thing I did was to carefully remove the paint from the right face. I use a large file and carefully massage the surface, just enough to expose the aluminum. My BB threads were fine, the cups both screwed in with little effort.


----------



## kdub21 (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks for the info...i'll just get the BB raced..no biggies..just wanted to know if it was a necessity


----------

